# tourist visa overstay



## flo33 (Jan 31, 2014)

halo 
I have overstayed Dubai for 5 months
initially was on tourist visa. any guide lines on how to go about the fines and discounts will be highly appreciated.
thank you


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

200 AED for first day then 100AED per day there after if I remember correctly, but rather contact immigration at Jafliyah directly.
Else buy a plane ticket out and pay the fine when you exit country.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

mariot said:


> 200 AED for first day then 100AED per day there after if I remember correctly, but rather contact immigration at Jafliyah directly.
> Else buy a plane ticket out and pay the fine when you exit country.


Yep, this is about right. I was told there is a government plan where they discount on fines after a certain threshold. But I am not too sure on how to go about that. Or if that is even a thing.


----------

